# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  تشخیص خاموش/روشن بودن Scanner با ImageEn

## sasan_vm

سلام
چگونه می توان با ImageEn خاموش/روشن بودن scanner و متصل/قطع بودن کابل ان را تست کرد. می خواهم در صورت خاموش یا قطع بودن  button ای که عمل scan را انجام میدهد diable شود.

----------

